# Off topic



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Off topic is gone did I do something and what can I do to get it back up


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

They put it down at the bottom where they want us.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Is it any wonder why nobody .....

Nevermind


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I would prefer it be up here.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

gameaholic said:


> I would prefer it be up here.


I second this motion.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

We have a second, all in favor say aye


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Aye


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

aye x 2 . I hope some one tells us why.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

All the mods are prob out on pensacola beach this weekend so don’t expect it to get resolved till Tuesday! Jk!🍺🤣


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

lol


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Aye


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont claim to be super smart, but i cant even start a new post down there. Am I not seeing something or what.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> They put it down at the bottom where they want us.


Oh thanks why y’all do that


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know, we must not be worthy.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I don't know, we must not be worthy.


We just red necks

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

halo1 said:


> All the mods are prob out on pensacola beach this weekend so don’t expect it to get resolved till Tuesday! Jk!🍺🤣


Not me, I’m laying in your moms bed.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

halo1 said:


> All the mods are prob out on pensacola beach this weekend so don’t expect it to get resolved till Tuesday! Jk!


That cracked me up.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> All the mods are prob out on pensacola beach this weekend so don’t expect it to get resolved till Tuesday! Jk!🍺🤣


Grouper22 is there in a thong speedo.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> Not me, I’m laying in your moms bed.


Oh you nasty layin in a dead woman’s bed


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

seeing if i can reply.. i am not currently allowed to post a new topic..


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Everyone's gonna start using general forum instead


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Have y'all been using hurtful words again?😟😥


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

off topic, religion, politics.....all have a common thread. i see why they grouped them together.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I see what they did...us peasants, non premium members...are no longer permitted to start discussions in " the lounge area"...off topic, religion or politics.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey is in the premium club, I know he is raising cane in there and we cant see it.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Do they have strippers and free booze in the Premium VIP Lounge? Not sure I want to pay $20/ year just to listen to Joey's drunken rants about Kim and Barefoot and watch Jason stare at people's feet....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> I see what they did...us peasants, non premium members...are no longer permitted to start discussions in " the lounge area"...off topic, religion or politics.


Piss on them and their money grabbing. I'll just start posting off topic shit in General Discussion before I pay them $20.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

actually, if you want to talk about biden being president, now that is an off topic in a general discussion about politics.
jack


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Can a mod please explain why this happened? Are they trying to force all of us to pay? Some of us have been here 17+ years or longer. Is it going to start pushing to a pay site?


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

We went from having to be a registered member to view and post in politics, to not being able to say reddneck, now have to pay to start threads in the "lounge"


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> actually, if you want to talk about biden being president, now that is an off topic in a general discussion about politics.
> jack


But you cannot start the discussion unless you are a premium member, jack. For now, we can reply, but no Telling how long that will last.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

in a general discussion about politics.

you can start a general discussion, king.
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys didn't hear? You have to show your vaccination card to get in.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> You guys didn't hear? You have to show your vaccination card to get in.


I don't need a vaccine...I have the real deal antibodies.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

gameaholic said:


> Can a mod please explain why this happened? Are they trying to force all of us to pay? Some of us have been here 17+ years or longer. Is it going to start pushing to a pay site?


I hate to say it but this may actually be the beginning of the end. Maybe we all need a plan “B”, so we can meet up when it shuts down one day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Off topic is gone did I do something and what can I do to get it back up


so, how did this work? you started an off topic in the general discussion section.
your off topic was 'where is the off topic section'.
where's the problem?
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> I don't need a vaccine...I have the real deal antibodies.


I agree that folks who have had it are good to go. I would still choose the vaccine, but have absolutely no issues with covid survivors not getting the shot. Not trying to derail. Sorry.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Corpsman said:


> I agree that folks who have had it are good to go. I would still choose the vaccine, but have absolutely no issues with covid survivors not getting the shot. Not trying to derail. Sorry.


yea, you're derailing our off topic thread because taking the vaccine is an off topic that should be put in the general discussion section. lol.
jack


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> I see what they did...us peasants, non premium members...are no longer permitted to start discussions in " the lounge area"...off topic, religion or politics.


I was paying the $9.99 a year but I just cancelled that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

BS


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> so, how did this work? you started an off topic in the general discussion section.
> your off topic was 'where is the off topic section'.
> where's the problem?
> jack


Jack...what you are getting is a glimpse in fast forward of how media controls speech and ideas. Shift certain speech to Politics section . 

When politics were discussed in the Off Topics section, they were either deleted or swapped into the Politics section.

Then, common words were banned from use. You can say cuss words, but descriptive words...like red-neck...were banned for not being politically correct.

People started posting more items in Off Topic that our northern ( liberal) Canadian brethren didn't like. Off Topic was shifted to a pay section. The forum rules say general is for fishing only...so now anything the Canucks don't like can just be deleted on the grounds it wasn't about fishing.

For now, only paying members can start a discussion in Religion, Off Topic and Politics, but we can still comment. Don't look for that to last long.

Meanwhile, the Canucks are too busy trying to control what we say to pay attention to the scammers, bots and phishers that keep invading the forum now.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I was paying the $9.99 a year but I just cancelled that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$9.99 a year wouldn’t let you start a new post in “off topic” either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Pretty soon it will be Chase, Jason and John B. sittin around talking to each other because everyone else will have given up on the site. Maybe a few bots for entertainment.


----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Feels like Off Topic went off the grid.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It was our last chance.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

jack2 said:


> if you want to talk about biden being president, now that is an off topic in a general discussion


I think the problem there is lying. He damn sure ain't my president.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Corpsman said:


> I agree that folks who have had it are good to go. I would still choose the vaccine, but have absolutely no issues with covid survivors not getting the shot. Not trying to derail. Sorry.


I dub thee Darth Vaxxer.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Has anybody got a real reason why offtopic got dumped, or did i miss it.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Got moved down with politics. Now you have to be a paying member to start new post there. Notice a big drop in forum use now.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

gameaholic said:


> Got moved down with politics. Now you have to be a paying member to start new post there. Notice a big drop in forum use now.


Other than the $9.99 a year or 99 cents a month, I’ve never seen anything that shows a price for joining.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Other than the $9.99 a year or 99 cents a month, I’ve never seen anything that shows a price for joining.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that for premium members like John B?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

This is my new Off Topic section.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

90% of the "off topic" conversation belongs in Politics or Religion anyways... someone obviously thought it best to lump them all together at the bottom... truth be told, I didn't know about the change until I saw this post, but I have zero problems with it. This is a fishing forum, not a Politics and Religion forum. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I guess they should get rid of the hunting section, recipes, etc. then. I don't have a problem moving it but to require a membership is BS.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It's like we are bad people and the HOA is punishing us. I feel like I live in Gulf Breeze and JohnB is the mayor..


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Seriously, can we find out who made the change and why? Who even owns the forum now? We need a place for general BS. This forum only has a handful of really active members as it is.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> Seriously, can we find out who made the change and why? Who even owns the forum now? We need a place for general BS. This forum only has a handful of really active members as it is.


Right at the bottom of the page here.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> Seriously, can we find out who made the change and why? Who even owns the forum now? We need a place for general BS. This forum only has a handful of really active members as it is.


It wasn't the mods. They really don't care that much and don't get paid to drive paid membership.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah... if anyone I assumes I care at all.  take your jokes to the comedy club. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Yeah... if anyone I assumes I care at all.  take your jokes to the comedy club.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Not even just a little? A tiny, little bit of care?


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

It was a good run from my beginnings on Fish the Bridge and then on to PFF when Chris ran it and didn’t charge people for their off topic subjects. Oh and no adds. Off topic - hey where is the best place to get your lawnmower repaired and the best place to grab a burger while you’re waiting for it to get fixed? That’ll be $9.99 for that answer.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> It wasn't the mods. They really don't care that much and don't get paid to drive paid membership.


Was not blaming the mods, just curious if they were in communication with those who made the change. Can't we just post routine crap to the general discussion area now?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> Was not blaming the mods, just curious if they were in communication with those who made the change. Can't we just post routine crap to the general discussion area now?


That's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is 5 lashes for the both of you.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't care where y'all post it, I haven't deleted or "moderated" a post in years... I already have a full time job that actually pays me. 

With social media evolving to what it is, the death of forums like this are inevitable. I understand some people don't do "Facebook" but they are very much in the minority. The only forums that will survive will be firearms related as they are not permitted on most social media platforms.

Social media (this forum included) was the beginning of the end for fishing and other outdoors sports. No longer is there such a thing as "secret spots" or "techniques", today all you have to do is read your local fishing forum where people freely give out information that took years for people to figure out. I've had people follow my boat from the ramp, and look for my truck on management areas. After about the 3rd time I was told during hunting season "I recognize your truck from PFF" I backed off what I post tremendously. 

Us moderators have dang near zero communication with the "administrator" of this forum (don't really know who owns it. Don't know their name) and I know nothing about this 9.99 membership or all the advertising. Granted, I view the forum on a mobile device via Tapatalk, so I see no ads ever. I would imagine the membership is a way to create revenue due to lack of membership. Membership is down to a lack of content. It's ever revolving and the writing on the wall has been clear to me for years. Forums are a thing of the past. The last of the cobias if you will. I can't say that I like it or hate it, just that it is what it is. Sorry y'all. Just my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’d just like to take a moment to brighten up everyone’s day, shed a little sunlight on it if you will. This seems to be a really sore subject but It will surely make y’all feel better to know this.

Im not leaving. I’ll be right here.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I hear what you are saying but I didn't come to this forum for the info, I came here for the people. Sure I pick on people and may not agree but I like everyone here and that's why I come back day after day. I have been dealing with building computers, some web stuff back in the day and gaming sense the mid to early 90's. Chat back then was for the nutty crazy people, then forums came around, then more chat groups, then Myspace which was a joke. So by the time bookface and tweeber came around most of they guys I knew already looked at that as a joke which it turned out to be. I think people are going to tire of social media and go back to forums but yes I am in the minority on that thinking. 

Forums are about the people not how the forum is layed out. I will be here to the end, I am here for the people.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Canada.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> 90% of the "off topic" conversation belongs in Politics or Religion anyways... someone obviously thought it best to lump them all together at the bottom... truth be told, I didn't know about the change until I saw this post, but I have zero problems with it. This is a fishing forum, not a Politics and Religion forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


 Sorry John B but I call BS on this. Being one of the first 50 members of this site when Soules site went down, I can tell you that there is a shit ton of us that would come here 90% of the time for the comradery and fellowship and the other 10% for the fishing/posting reports. I had a discussion this weekend with some of the other older members about this site and the number of the people that have left or quit posting because of new "admin rules" and it was staggering the names that came up. Lot's of us do have issues with it even though you don't and I find that very evident.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

it's good to know that i won't be texting back to myself when i post. i talk to myself enough, anyway. lol.
jack


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> Us moderators have dang near zero communication with the "administrator" of this forum (don't really know who owns it. Don't know their name) and I know nothing about this 9.99 membership or all the advertising.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I’m not one to repeat rumors but I heard John’s family tree grows straight up to Canada (whatever that has to do with anything) and the spreads out.

I also heard he was responsible for the closing of the GB bridge for so long and also the messed up red snapper season.

Y’all keep that to yourselves though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Sorry John B but I call BS on this. Being one of the first 50 members of this site when Soules site went down, I can tell you that there is a shit ton of us that would come here 90% of the time for the comradery and fellowship and the other 10% for the fishing/posting reports. I had a discussion this weekend with some of the other older members about this site and the number of the people that have left or quit posting because of new "admin rules" and it was staggering the names that came up. Lot's of us do have issues with it even though you don't and I find that very evident.


I'm not disagreeing with you, I'm just saying we as moderators have zero control over the rules or policies or whatever they want to implement. The forum is a business, and the last number I know of (when CC sold) the forum went for over 50k... some businesses get ran well, some get ran in to the ground. They're gonna run it how they want and unfortunately I don't see any of our input making a difference. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I called Canada and spoke with someone in customer service this morning. The owner of the site is a company that owns many forum style pages like PFF on various topics. They buy them, then monetize them with adds and membership. I told her about our page, and that we had just a few real contributing members. I also told her about our recent spam problem, with single post users replying to years old threads and trying to rip people off with PMs in the buy sell section. She listened to everything I told her and asked a few questions. She let me know that they had recently migrated all forums to a new platform, and that it had brought growing pains. They are aware of the issues with spammers and said they are working on enhanced spam filters to weed out the bad-actors. She did not have an answer when exactly or why the off-topic, religion, and politics sections had been moved to a paid area. She said she has to have one of the people responsible for the back end operations look. She pulled up my username here, gave me my email address and told me she would research and let me know something. We were on the phone about 15 min. and she was very responsive and really seemed to get what I was telling her. She did not specify a timeline, and no guarantee that anything will change back, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Corpsman maybe we can get an answer.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah checks in the mail.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> I called Canada and spoke with someone in customer service this morning. The owner of the site is a company that owns many forum style pages like PFF on various topics. They buy them, then monetize them with adds and membership. I told her about our page, and that we had just a few real contributing members. I also told her about our recent spam problem, with single post users replying to years old threads and trying to rip people off with PMs in the buy sell section. She listened to everything I told her and asked a few questions. She let me know that they had recently migrated all forums to a new platform, and that it had brought growing pains. They are aware of the issues with spammers and said they are working on enhanced spam filters to weed out the bad-actors. She did not have an answer when exactly or why the off-topic, religion, and politics sections had been moved to a paid area. She said she has to have one of the people responsible for the back end operations look. She pulled up my username here, gave me my email address and told me she would research and let me know something. We were on the phone about 15 min. and she was very responsive and really seemed to get what I was telling her. She did not specify a timeline, and no guarantee that anything will change back, but it was worth a shot.


Did she ask about me?
Did she tell you to have me call her or anything?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> Did she ask about me?
> Did she tell you to have me call her or anything?


He would have gotten answers right away, if he had thrown out your name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

With 436k threads started in ”Off Topic”(the most out of the entire site). Why else do you think the owners of this site want members to pay $20 bucks to start a thread there? Wonder if someone could start a thread in “General Discussion “ and a mod could move it to “Off Topic”?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

When it gets like this it means the forum is not generation the desired income. Its like garcon bridge with lower traffic in their infinite wisdom they raise the tolls instead of lowering them which would get twice the traffic.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is what I just received. Can someone without a premium membership check? Try to log out and log back in to see if that works. If it doesn't work, let me know what you run into, and I will write her back. 

Hi Jody,

Thank you for reaching out. We spoke earlier this week, 

The administrator confirmed that you do not need to pay to access or post in the "off topic lounge". They just said to make sure you are logged in. 

Also, they are also going to take a look at the spam on the site.


Please let me know if you have any further questions, 


Best Regards,

Marie 
Customer Experience & Administrative Support
Tel: (888) 216-8242


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I logged out and back in and it still tells me I don't have permission to start a thread.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ok,
i logged out. looked at the bottom and "off topic lounge" is listed but does not have the three areas.
i logged back in and the off topic lounge now has the three areas but does not have "start conversation" at the top right, only follow. 
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Fla_Scout,
Have you tried deleting your tagline and inserting a Roll Tide, will probably work then....


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Same here, logged out and back and no option to start a post


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I just tried from my phone and then logged in on my desktop and tried to post in Off Topic and got the message "You have insufficient privileges to post threads here."


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

H2O I have to many teeth to qualify for that!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lmao
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

to and too. they teach that at auburn?
jack


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I can start a thread and I haven't paid anything... guess I'm special 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

It doesn't even give me an option to start a thread. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

John B. said:


> I can start a thread and I haven't paid anything... guess I'm special
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


White moderator privilege. 😛


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This is only the end of the forum if the mods decide to push the issue. If they stop giving a shit about what's posted in General Discussion, then it's a moot point.

Ball's in your court, Splittine. Since we all know you're the mod that causes all the shitstorms.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> This is only the end of the forum if the mods decide to push the issue. If they stop giving a shit about what's posted in General Discussion, then it's a moot point.
> 
> Ball's in your court, Splittine. Since we all know you're the mod that causes all the shitstorms.


Very true MrFish


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is the latest. Is the "yes" button missing? Mobile or desktop? 

Customer SupportThu, Jun 3, 9:37 AM (7 days ago)

Hi Jody, Thank you for reaching out. We spoke earlier this week, The administrator confirmed that you do not need to pay to access or post in the "off topic lou











Jody BraxtonThu, Jun 3, 11:27 AM (7 days ago)

Marie, Thanks so much. They are still reporting problems. It seems the "start conversation" b











Customer SupportWed, Jun 9, 9:52 AM (1 day ago)

Hi Jody, That makes me so happy to hear when our users have good experiences! Is the "Start Conversation" button still missing? I will escalate this to the admi











Jody BraxtonWed, Jun 9, 11:13 AM (1 day ago)

It was as of this morning. Thanks very much!












*Customer Support*
11:00 AM (3 hours ago)
 
to me









Hi Jody, 

Do you mean, "Yes" the button is still gone? And if so, is this happening on Mobile or Desktop?


Best Regards,

Marie Gallo


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Send her this screenshot. "No start conversation button" Off a desktop.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Latest, from this morning. 
Hi Jody. 

Thank you for the info and screenshot. I have forwarded this to the admin.

I will update you as soon as I receive more information.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I see they put the Start Discussion button back in both Off Topic and Politics.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jody, 

I just got an update that this function has been restored, can you please confirm if you see the "Start Conversation" button now?


Best Regards,

Marie
Customer Experience & Administrative Support
Tel: (888) 216-8242


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So now can we have permission to say red-neck again, please Canada??

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Corpsman said:


> Hi Jody,
> 
> I just got an update that this function has been restored, can you please confirm if you see the "Start Conversation" button now?
> 
> ...



Good job Jody


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

sureicanfish said:


> So now can we have permission to say red-neck again, please Canada??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Try rubyneck.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*******
greeneck


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

******* works!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yes, ******** work, latinos work, republicans work,but democrats don't work. lol. just checking.
jack


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for doing that Corpsman


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Corpsman for Moderator! 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! He needs to learn how to fish first.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LY-zer said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! He needs to learn how to fish first.


why?
the other ones don't know how.
jack


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Corpsman for taking the time and effort to reach out and get a resolution. On their end they are saying it was a glitch, not a money grab. Hmm... fixing a glitch or back-pedaling an unpopular money-grab, glad at least that was handled.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> Good job Jody


Thanks for being a super moderator and getting shit done being your taking things in your own hands and getting shit handled can you please see if they will move it back to the top like it was


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

LY-zer said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! He needs to learn how to fish first.


He can go with me if he wants but I bet he can catch plenty of fish pretty cool he took the time to do that!


----------

